# UKC February 2010



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

CALIFORNIA
ALASKAN KLEE KAI ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA
CLAREMONT (O) CONF JS
Feb 6; S1 Patricia Johnson (replacing Andrew Mills) JS GUARD SCENT NORTH SIGHT TERR COMP GUN HERD (except BSD); Entries 7-8:30 am Show 9:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Brace, Veteran, 
Feb 6; S2 Joyce Lea Hanson JS GUARD SCENT NORTH SIGHT TERR COMP GUN HERD (except BSD) Entries 7-8:30 am Show 45 min. after S1 NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Brace, Veteran
Feb 7; S1 Judy Jones JS GUARD SCENT NORTH SIGHT TERR COMP GUN HERD (except BSD) Entries 7-8:30 am Show 9:15 am NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Brace, Veteran, 
Feb 7; S2 Jim Jones JS GUARD SCENT NORTH SIGHT TERR COMP GUN HERD (except BSD) Entries 7-8:30 am Show 45 min. after S1 NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Brace, Veteran
DOS $25 ($85 same dog all 4 shows); JS no charge; NLC $5; PE $20 ($70 same dog all 4 shows), $12 GRCH received by January 30, 2010
Hotel Claremont, 840 S Indian Hill Blvd. 91711 (909) 621-4831; Take Indian Hill Blvd exit off I-10 and head South. At the light, turn left into Claremont parking lot between Denny's and Chevron. Alaskan Klee Kai Association of America - AKKAOA
Chairperson: Lo Binkley (805) 379-0770 or 279-0771 [email protected] 
Event Secretary: Julie Baker, PO Box 80399, Rancho Santa Margarita CA. 92688 (541) 401-4144 [email protected]

CALIFORNIA
AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER CLUB OF SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA
CLAREMONT (O) CONF JS
Feb 20; S1 Lynn Poston JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH (except AE) HERD (except BSD) TERR (now including APBT) COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am
Feb 20; S2 Patricia Johnson JS; Michelle Blackowl-Chavez GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH (except AE) HERD (except BSD) TERR (except APBT TFT) COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 10:30 am
Feb 21; S1 Jean Murray JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH (except AE) HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am
Feb 21; S2 Lynn Martin (replacing Dennis Blickenstaff) JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am
DOS $20; JS & NLC $5; PE $15 received by February 17, 2010
Hotel Claremont, 480 Indian Hill Blvd 91711 (909) 621-4831 Melbourne budget accommodation at Hotel Claremont Guesthouse - cheap hotel rooms and budget serviced apartments in South Yarra From 10 Fwy take Indian Hill Blvd exit and head south at first light turn left into Hotel Parking lot show site is next to tennis courts. 
Chairperson: Barbara Marin [email protected]
Event Secretary: Norma Montesino (replacing Sergio Marin), 7858 Paisley, Hesperia CA 92345 (760) 244-3173

CALIFORNIA
NOR CAL APBT CLUB
RANCHO CORDOVA (O) CONF JS 
Feb 27; S1 Lorraine Tayeb JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Feb 27; S2 Kristina Browne JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH (except AE) HERD (except BSD) TERR (now including APBT) (except TFT) COMP; Dennis Blickenstaff TFT Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 10:30 am
Feb 28; S1 George Warner JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR (except TFT) COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am 
Feb 28; S2 Sandra Drake-Phillips JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 10:30 am
DOS $25; JS $10; NLC $7; PE $20 received by February 20, 2010
Hagen Park 2197 Chase Drive 95670 (916) 362-1851; Highway 50 to Mather Field Rd exit. Go north on Folsom Blvd. Right onto Folsom Blvd, left onto Coloma Rd. Left onto Chase Drive. 
Chairperson: Karyn Myers (916) 607-7688 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Rebecca Harris, 3201 Fireside Way, Sacramento CA 95827 (916) 519-9039 [email protected]

ARIZONA
DESERT SOUTHWEST SHETLAND SHEEPDOG ASSOCIATION
PHOENIX (O) CONF JS
Feb 20; S1 Karen Shivers JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8-8:30 am Show 9 am 
Feb 20; S2 Nina Marie Sherrer (replacing J Ray Johnson) JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8-8:30 am Show 10 am
Feb 21; S1 Lisa Enriquez JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8-8:30 am Show 9 am
Feb 21; S2 Rebecca Harris JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8-8:30 am Show 10 am
DOS $25; JS $5; PE $18; Weekend PE Special $70 same dog all 4 shows received by February 18, 2010
Cortez Park, 3450 W Dunlap Ave 85051 (602) 920-0637; North or Southbound I-17, exit on Dunlap Ave. Turn west and go 1 mile to Cortez Dr. NE Corner of 35th Ave & Dunlap. Park behind Walgreens.
Chairperson: Laura Willson (928) 899-2059 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Kathy Kozakiewicz, 2739 N 21st Dr. Phoenix AZ 85009 (602) 254-2328 [email protected]

For more shows

United Kennel Club: Upcoming Events


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Michelle! I might just drop in on that show at Cortez, it's only like a mile and a half from me :')


----------

